# Damn Vape - Nitrous RTA 22mm



## MRHarris1 (1/6/22)

Good day Vendors,

Are any of you planning to bring in stock of the Nitrous RTA 22mm by Damn Vape?









Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (4/8/22)

Bumping this thread. There are a number of us wanting this rta.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Grimmreaper87 (6/8/22)

I am also keen on this one


----------



## adriaanh (16/9/22)

Bump


----------

